# Going to hospital tomorrow- wish me luck!



## mouse_chalk (May 19, 2009)

I've only been waiting since December! But the day has finally come! Almost....


I'm going into the hospital tomorrow to have my wisdom teeth removed. I'm having it done under general anaesthetic, which was recommended to me because they aren't through yet, but are impacting, and apparently it would be a very unpleasant and painful experience if I went for the local option. Didn't need to tell me twice!

I was originally going to be done as a day case, on the 1st April, but about 4 days before, the aneasthetist scheduled to me freaked out about my number of previous surgeries and decided I'd have to be admitted as a precaution. This made me a little angry to say the least! Wisdom teeth removal is quite a routine minor procedure, no? Last year they admitted me to daycase to have a big abscess on my back(side, lol) excised and drained and sent me home the same day, in agony! 


Anyway, so I have to go in at 7.30am tomorrow, and wait for them to find me a bed. It's entirely possible they'll send me home the same day but it's also possible that they wont get round to me until very late in the day, so they might keep me in if that happens. All they could tell me at my pre-op the other day was 'we wont send you home until the bleeding has stopped'. Nice!


I'm making a big batch of carrot and roast butternut squash soup today so if I can't chew afterwards I still have something nice to eat. 

I had my upper wisdom tooth out couple of years ago and I was eating Chinese takeaway- crispy noodles that same night! I was told this would be a very different scenario though? :?


So, wish me luck! I'm not scared of the general anaesthetic.... much..... I've had many of them before. I am scared of the pain afterwards! Very glad I'll be blissfully unaware while it's all going on. :biggrin2:


----------



## mardigraskisses (May 19, 2009)

:big kiss: Good luck! I love anesthesia as strange as that sounds. :shock:


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 19, 2009)

*mardigraskisses wrote: *


> :big kiss: Good luck! I love anesthesia as strange as that sounds. :shock:


Thank you!

I must admit, I don't love it, but it is strange. I can never get my head around how you close your eyes, and wake up almost immediately afterwards- well to you anyway, but time has passed. Very strange! I normally get totally crazy when I wake up and ask the nurses the same question about 5 times until they get annoyed at me LOL. Last time I woke up crying for some reason :expressionless

I don't hate it, but it usually comes along with pain, which isn't nice lol...


----------



## Becca (May 19, 2009)

[align=center]*GOOD LU**CK*[/align]
[align=center]*:thumbupink iris::thumbupink iris:*[/align]
[align=center]:goodluck[/align]
[align=center]:nurse:[/align]
[align=center]:mrsthumper: [/align]
[align=center]Love Beccaaaa ~ :hearts[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 19, 2009)

They'll likely give you some good medicine for the pain and it won't be bad. Your back(side) abscess was probably like 1000 time worse than getting the teeth done.

I think you might find your dizziness and stuff goes away once those are out. They could be affecting your ears which of course affect your balance.

Good luck, big hugs, tell Steve to inform us how you're doing!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 19, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> They'll likely give you some good medicine for the pain and it won't be bad. Your back(side) abscess was probably like 1000 time worse than getting the teeth done.
> 
> I think you might find your dizziness and stuff goes away once those are out. They could be affecting your ears which of course affect your balance.
> 
> Good luck, big hugs, tell Steve to inform us how you're doing!


I seriously hope they will give me some good stuff lol! If not, I have some tramadol stashed away somewhere from my ops last year... :twitch::coolness:

And yeah, that was waaaay worse than I expect this to be tomorrow, which is why I thought it strange that they seem more concerned about me this time lol... 

See, I thought that about the dizziness as well, being that it's all close-ish together, but the doctors I've mentioned it to say not :expressionless I guess I'll find out after tomorrow!


Thank you! I will do! He's taking me in and will probably stay with me until I go down, and then dash out to do a bunny-veg run lol, and then come back to either pick me up or hold my hand through the pain! I shall make sure he posts if I can't get on sneakily on my iPhone, or they have these crazy TV/phone/radio/computer screens above the bed in some wards that you pay Â£5 for and can use for the whole day or something. 


Anyone want some soup? I have enough for about 200 people!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 19, 2009)

Good luck Jen!! I hope everything goes well and you aren't too sore afterwards.


----------



## mardigraskisses (May 19, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *mardigraskisses wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :big kiss: Good luck! I love anesthesia as strange as that sounds. :shock:
> ...



My dentists make sure I am good and drugged up because I have major panic attacks in hospitals. Laughing gas always makes me feel like I'm on the verge of an attack, but they stick me with an IV full of feel good juice and I'm out in like, 10 seconds. XD

My dad says the last few times I've teeth pulled the nurses kept having to hold me down so someone could get a wheel chair because I kept grabbing at the air and trying to sit up. :blushan:

And I just realized that when I talk about oral surgery I come off as a huge junky. I'm like, OOOH I LOVE THE DRUGS YAY. :craziness

-ahem-

Let's hope this time you have a cry free time!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 19, 2009)

I had my bottom wisdom teeth impacted. I had myne out young very young I was 12 or 13. 

I went to a denist office and had a iv in my arm went home right after surgry.I was awake but did not feel a thing. The neds in the IV made me num. I remember feeling like I was hii. that was nice but I should not stop shaking the whole time. They asked ifI wanted to be knockedout I told them no. It did not hurt until the meds war off and the swelling started the next day i wanted to go to school but my mom would not let me. 

The surgry site itself did not hurt my jaw did wear the sweeling was. I had top and botum removed it took about a hour. The bottum one they had to saw in fours to get out cause they turn out like they where growing towards my other teeth. 

I had my surgry at 9 am and by 6 pm I was fine it took 3 doses of the pain killers for them to work but the 6 pm dose was wonderful I spent the next three day eating icecream shakes dont drink out of a straw. 

And put the ice on your jaw it self not over your cheeks your jaw will do the sweelling.


----------



## Becca (May 19, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Anyone want some soup? I have enough for about 200 people!





Yes please...thats all I can swallow right now!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 19, 2009)

Yay drugs, I like drugs!

Bunch of anesthesia addicts on here :biggrin2:

I had Tylenol 3s after my wisdom teeth came out, and I was good and high for a week.
You may want to keep some dried cloves handy... they seem to dull the pain when clenched in the teeth (for what reason, I dunno... but it worked  ) 

I'll be thinking of ya, Jen... Don't Bite the Dentist!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 19, 2009)

Thanks guys!! 

When I had my one upper wisdom tooth out about 3 years ago (gosh I thought it was only 2 before!) I went to a private clinic so I could have sedation and my best friend came with me because Steve was working. I vaguely remember sitting up in the chair afterwards as I was coming round shouting that they had to give me more aneasthetic because it hadn't worked, and they were trying to tell me that it was already done! Then I was sat in the waiting room talking absolute rubbish to the man on the other side of the room, who had also just come round from sedation so was talking absolute rubbish back! My kind friend videoed me babbling away, and then even more kindly went to the pub that evening and showed all our friends! :grumpy:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 19, 2009)

Could we convince you to post it on Youtube?


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 19, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Could we convince you to post it on Youtube?


Lol! I don't actually have the video.... Although she may have posted it on her MySpace page at the time, since it was all the rage with my group back then... I'll have a looksee!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 19, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Could we convince you to post it on Youtube?
> ...



Sadly, I can't find it. It was never posted on Myspace I don't think. Sorry! 

Such a shame.... I'm so gutted and disappointed that you guys don't get to see it..... :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:



I'm officially nil by mouth from midnight- 9 minutes ago. Thirsty already!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 19, 2009)

Woot! I think you will be glad to get rid of those pesky infections. To be honest, I find the infections to be worse (more painful) than the actual wisdom teeth removal (probably because of the lovely pain meds they give you for recovery from extraction ).

I didn't find the pain to be bad at all. I had a prescription the equivalent of taking 3 Advil (600 mg ibuprofen) and it worked like a charm. The part that I hated, and the reason that I hesitate to go back to get my other two removed, is the laughing gas! I must have had a bad trip or something...and it made me really nauseous afterward. I'll take pain over nausea any day. 

I think the decision to eat Chinese crispy noodles is one of bravery. With me, the pain meds took away all pain, but I was so paranoid that I would get food stuck in my open wounds that I stayed with mushy food. I'm sure I could have eaten crunchy stuff if I was more adventurous!

Good luck to you tomorrow!


----------



## Maureen Las (May 19, 2009)

You'll be fine!! Don't Worry!

Good Luck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"Hugs"
Maureen


----------



## hartleybun (May 20, 2009)

:magicwand::bunnyhug:coming up the M5! some soup would be nice!


----------



## DeniseJP (May 20, 2009)

Good luck - ice packs for your jaw and good soup and lots and lots of Dotty kisses and you will be fine....oh, and some pain meds would be good.

Denise


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 20, 2009)

LOL about the sedation not working. It's like it happens so fast and it feels like you only blinked your eyes! 

When they give you that and whatever else it is, you are just peachy and yak yak yak.... LOL


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 20, 2009)

:waiting:How's our girl doing?


----------



## irishlops (May 20, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I'll be thinking of ya, Jen... Don't Bite the Dentist!


i bit the dentist before... well it was the orthadontist.
:shock: :twitch: 

hope you feel better jen


----------



## Becca (May 20, 2009)

Hope its going/gone/going to go well lol

 x


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 20, 2009)

Ow ow ow ow ow and ow

I have had all the painkillers I can have and still in agony. Staying in tonight. Only went into theatre at 4pm so very dehydrated! 

Steve has been amazing. I'll get him to update prioper

Can't stop crying, hurts too much


----------



## Becca (May 20, 2009)

Awwh Jen 

*hugs* but think about it this way after this few days/hours whatever...no more pain!! wooo!!

*hugs* just think about those bunnies at home waiting for you and Dotty to give you big kisses..


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 20, 2009)

Aww Jen, I'm sorry to hear you are in so much pain. Sending you big virtual hugs! :hug:


----------



## mr_mouse_chalk (May 20, 2009)

Quick update as been up forever, and exhausted!

After 7 hours waiting around Jen had her op - teeth removed all fine.
Nurses / Docs are being quite mean on the painkillers and there were a couple of really uncomfortable hours for Jen where she was in agony to the extent she couldn't stop crying.

She's a lot more comfortable now and hopefully coming home in the morning*.


mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Ow ow ow ow ow and ow
> 
> I have had all the painkillers I can have and still in agony. Staying in tonight. Only went into theatre at 4pm so very dehydrated!
> 
> ...


----------



## BSAR (May 20, 2009)

I'm glad it went smoothly and that Jen is feeling better now.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 21, 2009)

Poor girl. It sounds like those teeth were really causing trouble for her if she was in that much pain! I hope she gets plenty of benefits from having them removed. Send her gentle hugs from all of us!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 21, 2009)

Thank you for the gentle hugs! And thanks everyone for thinking of me 

I'm home now, got back about 40mins ago. 

I am on LOTS of drugs. Finally got the pain under control last night at 9pm when they gave me Tramadol which is now my best friend. Had some more at 4am and some more just now. 

In recovery I had fentanyl, stupid amount of, IV paracetamol, codiene, and then ibuprofen back on the ward. None of that even touched it. I was near screaming in agony in recovery and spent about 3 hours crying just from the sheer pain. I don't know if I'm maybe just the biggest wuss or it was abnormally rough for me but boy, that was horrid.

I still can't open my mouth more than the teeniest bit- drinking through a straw (last night I couldn't even suck up water lol) so don't know how I'll manage to eat the soup with a spoon- that might be a straw affair too! I ate a yoghurt late last night after the tramadol kicked in and got it absolutely everywhere because I couldn't fit the spoon in my mouth lol.


OUUUUUUUCCCCCHHHHH!!!!


On the bright side- the ward they ended up putting me on was Neurosurgery- the same one my mum works on! She wasn't in, but one mention of her name as being my mum and I was v.popular- all the nurses kept coming over to say hello to 'Hilary's daughter' lol.


Going to wait for Tramadol to kick in as it's really really sore now..... And I haven't slept a wink either :expressionless


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 21, 2009)

Aw Jen definitely sounds like you didn't have a nice time. Sorry you've been in so much pain. At least it should heal up pretty soon, unlike your pilonidal cysts. The bunnies send you hugs!


----------



## hartleybun (May 21, 2009)

:bunnyhug:hope your feeling better. can sympathise with you - if i had known what trouble my wisdom teeth were going to be i would have had them removed years ago:rollseyes


----------



## DeniseJP (May 21, 2009)

Oh, I hate when the docs are stingy with pain meds...hope you are feeling better today.

Denise


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 21, 2009)

Jen, you might double check but here it is recommended not to use straws after this sort of surgery. It can lead to dry socket... and that is the worst pain ever!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 21, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Jen, you might double check but here it is recommended not to use straws after this sort of surgery. It can lead to dry socket... and that is the worst pain ever!


Really? They gave me a straw in the hospital! 

Do you still get dry socket even with stitches? I have lots of stitches. On one side, they run down along the gum of my other bottom teeth as well so that one must have been a pain to get out :shock:

I am drinking out of a glass now though. But I'll have to use a straw for the soup, or a mug or something because I can't fit a spoon in my mouth! :cry1:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 21, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Jen, you might double check but here it is recommended not to use straws after this sort of surgery. It can lead to dry socket... and that is the worst pain ever!
> ...



*DON'T USE A STRAW*

Dry sockets are the worst I saw my older sister get one she was in pain for a week in a half. Go buy some icecream and milk and milk shake it up. I lived off milk shakes for 3 day after my wisdom teeth. you look like a chip munk I did at least a very hungry chipmunk. 

Yes the scab that have formed in your mouth over the stitches. If your drink out of a straw it will pull them out thats then forms the dry sockets.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 21, 2009)

I couldnt get the soup up the straw anyway. I can just about drink water from a glass but anything else is out the question. 

I did drink a milkshake earlier (well, some of one) but then I felt very very sick so I'm currently sat with a bowl next to me praying I don't throw up because that would be hideously painful :expressionless:nerves1


And all the anaesthetic has worn off around my face except for one bit of my bottom lip and my chin underneath it. Strange...


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 21, 2009)

weird to be honest by day two like tomorrow for you I did not need the pain killers any more And I only took the morning one for today. 

But to me the pain was in the swelling not the issision site I had four stitches on each side on the bottom. The top was easy I did not even need anything for those only the bottom hurt. 

I did not hurt that bad after the swelling was done. But I would rather deal with pain then takes meds. My mother and father are recovering addicts so I take as few meds as possible and only drink once in a while.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 21, 2009)

Because I've had 7 surgeries for a pilonidal cyst in the past, they never gave me strong enough pain killers for them, and they were always horrible nasty ops. So I ended up taking the co-codamol and fairly mild painkillers for longer trying to get over the pain after each one, and now those drugs do nothing for me. For really bad pain, Tramadol does it for me, and is the only thing that pain doesn't laugh in the face of for me. Obviously for minor stuff like headaches etc I can take paracetomol or ibuprofen and that's fine, but for the bigger stuff like this. They wouldn't give it to me last year after my big op because they worried it was addictive, so I went to my GP and he prescribed it. It made me angry, because I didn't want loads and loads of it just to get off my face, I just wanted some decent pain relief! I've been left to suffer in pain too many times before and I just wont do it now. There's no point suffering! I'm careful to only take what I need and for no longer than I absolutely need it, because I don't want to reduce how effective it is. 


When I had my top one done I don't think I even took anything. It was completely fine and I was barely in any discomfort at all. Eating crispy noodles that night! This though is a totally different story, except I am craving noodles for some strange reason


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 21, 2009)

Funny mabye you had them last time and you want them a again like a tradition.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 21, 2009)

PBJ is right - no straw and for the exact reason she said.
Sounds like you have some muscular pain - do you have TMJ? having your mouth open yanked on is likely to cause you not to move your mouth. However, recently I had dental work and the dentist hit the nerve in the back of my mouth.... over a month ago..... and I am just now getting to the point I can open it all the way. As painful as it was, I had to force my mouth open enough to eat. It was 2 weeks before I could actually eat a sandwich.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 21, 2009)

I tried to take a picture of my swollen face but it didn't come out the best sadly.. 


Recent picture of me 'normal' (blurry picture but the most recent- my compact camera is dyyyyying!):







This is what I currently look like:














It doesn't show the bruising either which is coming up slowly, but it's quite faint at the moment. You can sort of see a faint shadow-type shade on my face which is actually the bruising. 

Disappointed that it doesn't look as bad as it feels 


And no, it's not that I _want_ to take them again! I just find them really effective for the pain, when nothing else has worked. I had fentanyl yesterday which is pretty close to morphine, so stronger than tramadol and that didn't work either lol. I don't want to take it any longer than is necessary, because I want it to still work the next time I may need strong painkillers! If it eases I'll switch to just an anti-inflammatory later maybe.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 21, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Sounds like you have some muscular pain - do you have TMJ? having your mouth open yanked on is likely to cause you not to move your mouth. However, recently I had dental work and the dentist hit the nerve in the back of my mouth.... over a month ago..... and I am just now getting to the point I can open it all the way. As painful as it was, I had to force my mouth open enough to eat. It was 2 weeks before I could actually eat a sandwich.



Oooh ouch that sounds painful! :shock:

What's TMJ? I can move my mouth a bit more but when I do, my tongue (which isn't at all numb) feels really tingly. It's odd :expressionless

Definitely other than where the teeth were removed which really hurts, my jaw and the sides of my face really hurt too- just like I've been beaten up and punched each side several times by a big bloke! :cry2 

The bruising is a lot more visible now- I'll post a couple new pics in a minute!



They had me on IV antibiotics in the hospital for some reason, and they've sent me home with them. I'm on Metronidazole, and it's horrible, horrible stuff. Making me feel really sick and woozy, much more so than the painkillers  I didn't speak to the doctor this morning to ask why I've got them but I guess I might have had a bt of infection or something when they removed them....


----------



## BunLuvvie (May 21, 2009)

I hope you feel better! When I had mouth pain I found Chloraseptic-a numbing spray- to help. It numbs your entire mouth but it feels really weird. Maybe It's not strong enough for severe pain though. What's ironic is that tomorrow I'm going to the oral surgeon to get a tooth that's growing in my gum the wrong way straitened out. But I freaked when they said anesthetic so I'm just doing the local-I'm not going to be asleep, just numb. Maybe now that I think about it, it's not such a good idea. Then the next day is my birthday. So I'll spend my birthday with a swollen mouth. Grr.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 21, 2009)

I said that wrong I ment thenoodles you want again cause its tradition. 

You had it last time so you want it again.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 21, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> I said that wrong I ment thenoodles you want again cause its tradition.
> 
> You had it last time so you want it again.


Oooh ok I misunderstood sorry! I was paranoid thinking people would think I'm liking the drugs too much lol. I have been very drowsy all day- it took me 15 minutes to work out how to put my watch on earlier and I was convinced it was broken but I'd just done it wrong! 

I managed to make some egg fried rice earlier with close supervision and help and I ate it with a teaspoon lol, because I can't open my mouth wide enough to fit anything bigger in! Took me an hour to eat half a plateful!


----------



## DeniseJP (May 21, 2009)

Oh, you look very sore in those pictures!

Hope you are feeling a little better today...

Denise


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 21, 2009)

Thanks! I'm feeling a little better this evening now I've got a nice level of painkillers and a bit of food inside me.... Still nowhere back to normal Jen though! 


I forgot to mention this earlier, but Dotty was not happy at me being gone yesterday and all night. She chewed a massive great hold in my pillowcase! And apparently she jumped up on Steve every hour from about 4am, looking for me. Wouldn't give him cuddles because she wanted me! 

I am dreadind treat time tonight, because usually she's already on the bed waiting before I get in, and when I get in she tramples me for treats, including my head!! :shock::shock: I'll have to make sure I give her treats whilst I'm still sat up!


----------



## DeniseJP (May 21, 2009)

I love how Dotty just worships you...tell her to give you healing kisses. 

Denise


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 22, 2009)

Dotty was so sweet last night! 

When I got into bed, she was already there, as usual, and I gave her treats sat up- she ate them out of one hand with her front paws hanging over my other arm. Then when I laid down, she came and snuggled up under my chin instead of to the side of me, and she gave me kisses but on my chin and my nose- she stayed away from where it was sore! Then at about 5am this morning she jumped up and carefully snuggled up again, and stayed there til Steve got up at 6.15. Then when he was making the breakfast she jumped up carefully again for more snuggles. It's like she knew I was sore or something!

I barely slept at all last night- about 2 hours at most, and the rest of the time I was just lying awake feeling really drowsy and weird.

The antibiotics I'm on are so awful- I have just been throwing up after taking them this morning.:cry1::cry1::cry1: I remember taking them last year when I had glandular fever and I couldn't keep anything down then either. I'd only eaten a yoghurt this morning! :cry1:And the being sick did not help the pain either- I tried to count last night and I think I have about 12 or so stitches in my mouth? Including in both cheeks up the side where my teeth used to be, and on one side, there are stitches running along my gumline almost right to the front of my mouth! :shock:


I did just cheer myself up a bit with a nice long BarneyCuddle. He fell asleep with his paws on my shoulder, his head resting on my chest, ears pulled right the way back and tooth-purring, and then he fell asleep cuddled up in my lap. Bless him! He's so soft and cuddly, and it cheered me up after being so sick. 

Gotta love them bunnies- better than painkillers!


----------



## Becca (May 22, 2009)

Bunnies certainly are the best medicine *hugs* sorry your feeling so rough but it will all be worth while! When is this pain going to go away?
And bless Dotty for being so gentle :hearts:


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 22, 2009)

My mum called the hospital (I can't talk properly yet) and the consultant said I can stop taking the antibiotics. Thank God for that. I'm guessing there was no infection and it was just a precaution and I had 3 doses via IV while I was in there so that was plenty apparently!

They have made me so ill i can't see peoperly, and I can't keep my eyes open, but I can't sleep at all, I just sort of 'snap out of it' every now and then! :?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 22, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> My mum called the hospital (I can't talk properly yet) and the consultant said I can stop taking the antibiotics. Thank God for that. I'm guessing there was no infection and it was just a precaution and I had 3 doses via IV while I was in there so that was plenty apparently!


I think they give you antibiotics to as a precaution in case there is a infection. I was given antibiotics when my teeth were pulled.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 22, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote:*


> I forgot to mention this earlier, but Dotty was not happy at me being gone yesterday and all night. She chewed a massive great hold in my pillowcase! And apparently she jumped up on Steve every hour from about 4am, looking for me. Wouldn't give him cuddles because she wanted me!


Dotty knows who she loves!! How sweet that she missed you but not you poor pillowcase....



> When I got into bed, she was already there, as usual, and I gave her treats sat up- she ate them out of one hand with her front paws hanging over my other arm. Then when I laid down, she came and snuggled up under my chin instead of to the side of me, and she gave me kisses but on my chin and my nose- she stayed away from where it was sore! Then at about 5am this morning she jumped up and carefully snuggled up again, and stayed there til Steve got up at 6.15. Then when he was making the breakfast she jumped up carefully again for more snuggles. It's like she knew I was sore or something!


I think you got her right! She knows that your sore and is being gentle with you.



> I did just cheer myself up a bit with a nice long BarneyCuddle. He fell asleep with his paws on my shoulder, his head resting on my chest, ears pulled right the way back and tooth-purring, and then he fell asleep cuddled up in my lap. Bless him! He's so soft and cuddly, and it cheered me up after being so sick.


Even Barney knows he needs to give you love. 

Your bunnies defiantly missed you.

Fell better soon


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 22, 2009)

Glad to hear your furry nursing staff is taking great care of you, Jen:bunnynurse:.

I hope the pain diminishes soon... Wisdom teeth are so painful to have removed:nerves1. Yay for your drugs!
Send my thanks to Steve for taking good care of you 

Big hugs to you, Jen:hug:ink iris:


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 22, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I still can't open my mouth more than the teeniest bit- drinking through a straw


Ack! Don't drink through a straw! The pressure from sucking can cause dry sockets. Trust me, you don't want those! All four of my wisdom teeth went to dry sockets (probably because my mum didn't watch me close enough and I snuck into the kitchen and ate a cheeseburger and some popcorn the night after getting my teeth out). The straw thing is serious, though. Smoking and drinking through a straw can cause dry sockets (good chance). 

I am sorry that you are in so much pain, Jen! I know the pain! :hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 22, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I still can't open my mouth more than the teeniest bit- drinking through a straw
> ...


Yeah, don't worry, I'm not! I said further up that I can manage water out of a glass and that's all I've been drinking.  I had to drink it out of a straw the first night because I couldn't sit up in hospital and couldnt open my mouth, but it's a little better now.


Still horrifically painful. I've spent all day sat on the sofa feeling terrible, trying to read the forum but not taking anything in, and trying to read a magazine but not taking it in either. I guess it doesn't help that I've only had 2 hours sleep in 48 hours. But I can't sleep! When I try, I just stay awake! I always get like this after I have a general anaesthetic, it's really strange. I'm taking myself to bed soon so fingers crossed for a better night tonight.



I have a hair appointment tomorrow :shock::shock: I can't decide whether to cancel it or not- partly because I feel so wobbly still and partly because I don't want anyone to see my fat hamster face, and partly because what if they accidentally knock my face when they wash/cut my hair? OUCH! I'll see how I feel in the morning I think. I'm due to get it highlighted so it might cheer me up if I can make it. Or I might just get really drowsy and pass out in the chair or something!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 22, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Glad to hear your furry nursing staff is taking great care of you, Jen:bunnynurse:.
> 
> I hope the pain diminishes soon... Wisdom teeth are so painful to have removed:nerves1. Yay for your drugs!
> Send my thanks to Steve for taking good care of you
> ...



Aww, thanks! 

And lol at the furry nursing staff.... Don't let them hear you calling them staff!! :shock:  

They have been great though. Even Chalk hopped up on the sofa last night and again this evening to give me a little kiss on the nose :hearts: She hardly ever does that anymore!

Bunnies are great healers  

:sickbunny:


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 22, 2009)

Has Dotty been waking you up with gentle bunny kisses? Or has Steve banished her from the bed until you heal?


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 22, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Has Dotty been waking you up with gentle bunny kisses? Or has Steve banished her from the bed until you heal?


Lol, that would never work! She wouldn't listen to Steve! 

She jumped up at about 5am this morning, I think- can't remember what I said a bit further up this thread now, but she snuggled up to me very gently and groomed my face but only the bits that weren't sore- like my chin and my nose and forehead- she was very careful, almost like she knew which bits were sore and to avoid them. 

I'm about to go and find out if she remembers that information or not tonight


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 22, 2009)

Aww! Good luck with the healing! Feel better soon!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 22, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> What's TMJ? I can move my mouth a bit more but when I do, my tongue (which isn't at all numb) feels really tingly. It's odd :expressionless



OMG! that's exactly how I was for the longest time! I was awake but you were asleep so you didn't feel it but I bet they hit your nerve. I felt this sharp, electricity type feeling then numb for about 2 min and then not numb.... I was given MORE numbing and it didn't work right.... so he did a different thing and it did. (I had a tooth removed) and then..... for the longest time my jaw hurt. If I open my jaw really wide now - it feels sore. There have been people with permenant damage but you would know about that by now.

TMJ is the Temporomandibular Joint and Muscle Disorders. I have always grinded my teeth at night. I clinch mostly. This had not only caused me headaches, ear problems, and jaw pain - I've lost or had to repair a lot of my back teeth!


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 23, 2009)

If I remember correctly, I wrapped a hot rice pack or heating pad around my jaw after the ice didn't help anymore (after a few days). Muscle pain sticks around for awhile (from opening your jaw funny during the extraction). It helped me sleep.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 23, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > What's TMJ? I can move my mouth a bit more but when I do, my tongue (which isn't at all numb) feels really tingly. It's odd :expressionless
> ...



Yes! That's it- an electricity type thing. If I open my mouth more than a little bit, I get what sort of feels like a little electric shock down one side of my tongue, and it kind of feels like its pulling it. I can't run my tongue over my top front teeth like I used to be able to. And on the same side as my funny numb tongue, my chin is completely numb as well. Can't feel a thing when I touch it, yet all the feeling is fine everywhere else in my face. They did warn me that sometimes they can hit a nerve and it can cause temporary numbness that doesn't last too long, but sometimes it can be permenant :expressionless

I guess I'll give them a call on Monday and see what they say.. I've never had TMJ, or ground my teeth that I've been aware of! I've never even had a proper filling or anything up until now lol.

I slept about 2 hours last night- that makes about 6 hours since I got up on Wednesday morning! :cry1:I was wide awake at 4am.

Dotty is still being so gentle with me! She has been jumping up the little pet staircase really slowly, instead of flying up and landing on my head, and just snuggling up really carefully against me. She's been staying longer as well. This morning she was up at about 5.30am and was there until nearly 7, and then came back up later on for another hour too 


The pain is so bad still :cry1: I'm running out of tramadol so I've been restricting it, and I've only taken it once today, but it hurts SO much that I don't know what to do now :? I thought it would be better by now and I would be off painkillers, but at this rate I'll be having to try and get more from my doctor on Monday! 


I did go and get my hair done though. I felt terrible and kept nearly passing out in the chair, but it did cheer me up to have a bit of pampering. I now have highights! I'll post pics in a bit in a different thread maybe... 


Kelly, I've not tried a heat pack or anything! I wonder if that might help. I'm scared to make a rice sock because the last time I tried, somehow a hole burnt in the sock and my kitchen smelt of burnt rice for weeks after :? Might look for the hot water bottle instead!


----------



## irishbunny (May 23, 2009)

My friend is getting her wisdom teeth out Monday, sounds like she is in for a surprise! I have had teeth out before but I never got any pain.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 23, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> My friend is getting her wisdom teeth out Monday, sounds like she is in for a surprise! I have had teeth out before but I never got any pain.


Are they the top or bottom ones? I've had a top one out before and it was absolutely fine, barely any pain at all!

I think mine are hurting so much because they weren't through the gums much at all, so they were a lot more difficult to get out...


----------



## irishbunny (May 23, 2009)

I had a bottom tooth out before because I bashed it up, but it was a baby tooth so it probably wasn't too difficult to get out, this was a few years ago.

I didn't have to get stiches or anything like you, ouch! I hope my friend doesn't either, because we have really big exams starting 8 days after!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 23, 2009)

I had mine done in 2 sessions. All just under freezing we did 2 at a time. I was given T3's for the pain but they didn't seem to do anything. So i took extra strength IB Profine(SP). I had a bit of swelling for the first few days then I was back to normal, my usual grumpy self.


----------



## DeniseJP (May 23, 2009)

Jen, hope you are feeling better each day - I had four impacted wisdom teeth removed in the hospital and it was not fun but I survived...and you have the added benefit of "medicine" from Dotty...

Denise

(We should be a week or so from being able to pick up Jared and his ladies.... will keep you posted!)


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 24, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote"*


> I'm running out of tramadol


How did I miss this. Your taking the same meds as Monsters lol. How does yours taste? Her's is a liquid suspension that should taste like sour apple flavored liver yuk but she likes it.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 24, 2009)

Jen, it sure sounds like they hit that nerve. I was like that for a while but it slowly got better - I had to be careful for a longer time when I opened to eat. The tongue thing should be going away sooner tho - I think it was about a week. Isn't that weird?

Also, that Dotty has been such a wonderful bunny. She truly senses your feelings I think. I love snuggly bunners!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 24, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Jen, it sure sounds like they hit that nerve. I was like that for a while but it slowly got better - I had to be careful for a longer time when I opened to eat. The tongue thing should be going away sooner tho - I think it was about a week. Isn't that weird?
> 
> Also, that Dotty has been such a wonderful bunny. She truly senses your feelings I think. I love snuggly bunners!


Yes, I think it sounds like they did as well  I'm probably going to call the Oral Surgery unit when they reopen on Tuesday (it's a holiday here tomorrow so they'll be closed) and see what they say... There's a bit of my chin next to the numb bit that isn't near where the teeth came out, and that's really swollen as well, and really sore:?

I slept a bit last night, but woke up in so much pain this morning- much worse than before, so I took loads of painkillers and have slept on and off most of the day on the sofa. The bunnies went to play outside in the sun without me! 


Steve made me mac and cheese tonight that I ate with a teaspoon. It was nice to eat something a bit more filling, but I couldn't manage all that much of it 


I'm really running out of painkillers now, by tomorrow I'll be down to just anti-inflammatories and no tramadol :cry2 Ouchies!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 24, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote"*
> 
> 
> > I'm running out of tramadol
> ...


Mine is in 50mg capsules, so it doesn't taste of anything! It's very strong. Makes me feel very woozy and drowsy. But it does work quite well with the pain, when I have enough to take them on a regular basis


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 24, 2009)

Did you try a warm pack of some sort?


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 24, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Did you try a warm pack of some sort?


I did! But all I could find was my hot water bottle. It was a pain to hold up unless I was lying down and held it on that side, which then hurt my face.... Plus I got all hot and sweaty but had no pain relief... Plus it was REALLY hot outside today so therefore really hot inside and it wasn't too comfortable...

Gosh I sound like a whingey teenager!  But yeah, didn't work for me sadly


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 24, 2009)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear that. My electric heating pad was my savior after the first few days. It helped the muscle soreness. All I can say is to keep up the liquid diet! Keep the pudding coming!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 26, 2009)

I *think* that the worst is over! Sort of!

It's definitely a lot less painful today, even though I don't have the tramadol anymore. (I still have a couple left, but I'm saving them up for the really painful times lol). Yesterday it was horrid and I was miserable, but then I found some diclufenic which is stronger than the stuff I have been buying over the counter, and took that, and it worked! Hurrah!

I do have this HORRIBLE taste in one side of my mouth though, where the stitches are. Nothing I drink or eat will get rid of the taste at all.... It tastes rotten or something.... :yuck

My mum had a dentist appointment, and coincidentally we have the same dentist so she asked him about the numbness and the funny painful tongue feeling. Apparently it's totally normal, as they quite often bruise(?) the lingual nerve, I think it is, and it can take at least a couple of weeks, if not a few months to recover. Great! :rollseyes


I can eat slightly more solid things though, like noodles, pasta etc. Nothing crunchy though, or any meat as it's too chewy. Oh how I long for a stick of celery, or roast chicken!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 26, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I *think* that the worst is over! Sort of!
> 
> It's definitely a lot less painful today, even though I don't have the tramadol anymore. (I still have a couple left, but I'm saving them up for the really painful times lol). Yesterday it was horrid and I was miserable, but then I found some diclufenic which is stronger than the stuff I have been buying over the counter, and took that, and it worked! Hurrah!
> 
> ...


Also known as STABBING it when they bruise it LOL! Yep.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 26, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > feeling. Apparently it's totally normal, *as they quite often bruise(?) the lingual nerve*, I think it is, and it can take at least a couple of weeks, if not a few months to recover. Great! :rollseyes
> ...


OUCH!!! :nerves1

Every day I am thankful that I went for a general anaesthetic!


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 26, 2009)

My friend had her wisdom teeth out w/o general anesthetic. They just numbed her and went to work. She had a strong dose of Valium, though, so she doesn't really remember much.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 26, 2009)

Bleugh!! I'm so glad that wasn't me. I'd freak out I think, even if it wasn't as painful as this. I'd just rather not know!

I've still got the awful taste in my mouth, on one side where the tooth came out. It's made me really sick this evening.... No dinner for me!


----------

